# Super Vinci barrel bulge



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

I noticed my gun had a bulge in the barrel this am. Don't know where it came from, have had no obstructions,and it shoots fine. It's perfectly round like it was made in the barrel really weird anyone else have this problem


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 2, 2014)

RAYM said:


> I noticed my gun had a bulge in the barrel this am. Don't know where it came from, have had no obstructions,and it shoots fine. It's perfectly round like it was made in the barrel really weird anyone else have this problem



Must have hung a wad and pushed it out with the next shot.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Must have hung a wad and pushed it out with the next shot.



That's what I read. Wonder how long it will last with the bulge in it?


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 2, 2014)

How close to the choke is it?


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> How close to the choke is it?



Halfway down the barrel


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 2, 2014)

This is interesting.  I have never heard of this...  I would be in contact with Benelli.  But who knows if they will "help" you


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

Yea I thought it was weird myself, I figured if a was hung it would blow the end out not the middle


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 2, 2014)

Can you post a pic of it?  I'd have a hard time continuing to shoot it knowing the barrel has to be significantly weakened in that spot.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Can you post a pic of it?  I'd have a hard time continuing to shoot it knowing the barrel has to be significantly weakened in that spot.



Ill post one tonight when I get home


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 2, 2014)

^that
had a buddy a few weeks ago shoot, and we all looked at him bc the shot sounded so weird.  Luckily he pulled the barrel, looked, and had to take a stout stick and push a wad out of the barrel.  Shell had gotten wet and the only thing that fired was the primer.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

It looks worse in the pick than what it is if I wouldn't have felt it I wouldn't have known


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 2, 2014)

I wouldn't take another shot with that barrel. Not worth what could happen. You could hurt yourself and/or those around you.

DB


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> I wouldn't take another shot with that barrel. Not worth what could happen. You could hurt yourself and/or those around you.
> 
> DB



I shot it all day and it did fine it's hard to tell how long it's been like that


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 2, 2014)

It's your choice, but all it takes is once to regret it.  Good luck.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It's your choice, but all it takes is once to regret it.  Good luck.



I don't know what to do.. How could a wad of caused that is my question I don't understand it


----------



## turky93 (Jan 2, 2014)

RAYM said:


> I don't know what to do.. How could a wad of caused that is my question I don't understand it



They've made some strong suggestions of what to do. Stop using it, contact Benelli and go from there. 
Having a wad to get hung in the barrel is no different than having dirt in the end of the barrel. If the gases from the shot can't escape then the pressure build up will cause exactly what you've experienced. 
Fact of the matter is that the steel has been significantly weakened in the spot, and its not worth the potential of experiencing a rupture to keep shooting it.


----------



## dom (Jan 2, 2014)

turky93 said:


> They've made some strong suggestions of what to do. Stop using it, contact Benelli and go from there.
> Having a wad to get hung in the barrel is no different than having dirt in the end of the barrel. If the gases from the shot can't escape then the pressure build up will cause exactly what you've experienced.
> Fact of the matter is that the steel has been significantly weakened in the spot, and its not worth the potential of experiencing a rupture to keep shooting it.



X1000 not worth getting hurt over.


----------



## across the river (Jan 2, 2014)

RAYM said:


> I don't know what to do.. How could a wad of caused that is my question I don't understand it



If you have a shell in which the powder got wet or there is something wrong with the powder itself, there won't be enough force to push the wad all the way out of the barrel. I have had it happen before and the boom is quieter and it looks like you just threw the shot out into the water in front of you, but the wad won't exit the barrel.  The wad is extremely tight in the barrel (by design), so when you fire another round pressure builds up in the barrel until either the stuck wad gets blown out or the barrel gives way.   In your instance it looks like the barrel bulged some before the wad was pushed out.  If you were cycling through two or three shots real quick while others were shooting, you probably wouldn't even notice it. The same thing can happen if you get an obstruction in the end of the gun, but then it will bulge at the end, because that is where all the pressure builds up.   Your's was most likely a wad that was stuck at that point in the barrel. As has already been mentioned, it is probably best to not fire it again.  It may have fired fine up to this point, but you still have a lot of pressure in the barrel behind the wad on each shot.  Since the wall is compromised the pressure could continue to weaken it over time, and you and more importantly your buddy don't want to be there if and when it goes.  It just isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't give it a second thought, 97% of hunters haven't got a clue as to the engineering that goes into something so simple. But as said above it's all about gas pressure. Even the smallest obstruction makes a difference. The gasses aren't being allowed to expand in the manner intended. Now the gun isn't scrap, call up Benelli and order yourself a new barrel. 

DB


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 2, 2014)

I wouldn't hunt with that anymore, It has to be pretty bad if its so visible in the pic.   Just call up benellie and order you a new one, Shouldn't be no more than 3 or 4 hundos.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 2, 2014)

don't shoot it and stop by tomorrow after work and get my 1187.  You can use it for the rest of the season.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2014)

Bulge in barrel + high pressure = shrapnel. Flying steel in your face is not a good idea. Go get Eddys 1187.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> don't shoot it and stop by tomorrow after work and get my 1187.  You can use it for the rest of the season.



Thanks homie will do, good luck in the am


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> I wouldn't hunt with that anymore, It has to be pretty bad if its so visible in the pic.   Just call up benellie and order you a new one, Shouldn't be no more than 3 or 4 hundos.



700 is what I'm told, and 3-4 months to get


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 2, 2014)

RAYM said:


> 700 is what I'm told, and 3-4 months to get



Ouch!  7 bills for a barrel?  Saw that bad boy off.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 2, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Ouch!  7 bills for a barrel?  Saw that bad boy off.



The reciever and barrel are all in one so that's the reason for the raping I recon


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 2, 2014)

True, I forgot that.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 2, 2014)

That's why I don't buy Benelli. Never owned one but seen numerous friends have issues with brand new guns. My cousin's barrel hanger came unsoldered in the middle of a dove hunt. I buy classics and don't fall for the new technology shpiel. My absolute favorite gun is a Rem 870 express that I got when I turned 18. Had briley lengthen the forcing done and port the barrel and that thing is just unfair. Also bring my 1100 to the dance sometimes. Sorry about the price to replace your barrel, not a good feeling after shelling out Benelli kind of dough.

DB


----------



## strutlife (Jan 2, 2014)

Buy you a stoeger 3500. Mine shoots great. Send barrel to benelli. May be a manufaturer defect and they may refund your money minus the cost of a Stoeger. By no means should you attempt to shoot this weapon again. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 2, 2014)

You wouldn't catch me in a blind next to that ticking timebomb. Sorry for your luck man.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 3, 2014)

I took it to the gunsmith and he said he's never seen one bugle that far back, but he did work at franklins


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 3, 2014)

RAYM said:


> I took it to the gunsmith and he said he's never seen one bugle that far back, but he did work at franklins


Take it to GA sporting arms in wintervile mr.jerry and his gun smiths will know what to did I think they could help!


----------



## RAYM (Jan 3, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Take it to GA sporting arms in wintervile mr.jerry and his gun smiths will know what to did I think they could help!



I don't think they do gunsmith work there


----------



## DEE--Bo (Jan 4, 2014)

I got a wad stuck in the barrel of my Vinci and it did the same thing as yours.  Benelli replaced the barrel and re-camoed my gun for $300.  They told me that the barrel has it's own serial number and is treated as another firearm separate from the rest of the gun as far as shipping is concerned.


----------

